# New 3-truck Shay from WuHU ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone shed any light on this delightful model that I found on the WuHu China site? Like who is selling it in the US? I couldn't find prices, but it is spec'd as 1:20.3 and electric.










There's very large detailed photos of RH (Power side) of the model at the following link: bowande.en.alibaba.cn


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa. Of course I'd have to sell off a kidney or three to afford it.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Brilliant!!! Anyone knows the prototype for this beauty? Now if they only put a steam engine inside... I'll write to Adam... Best, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked and got this reply: [so nice to correspond with someone called "Flower".] No word on price or distribution. 

Dear Pete, 
Shay is a new model we released recently, customers have begun preorder it now. 
We will make lot production in July, so at the moment, no one is selling it in USA. 

Best regards 
Flower Hu 

Anyone knows the prototype for this beauty 
I did wonder whether it's a US type or intended for overseas ?


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

You've done it now. She gives you no rest (with e mails)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 29 Jun 2010 06:12 PM 
Brilliant!!! Anyone knows the prototype for this beauty? Now if they only put a steam engine inside... I'll write to Adam... Best, Zubi 
Zubi
I am sure that someone will come up with it or will have the patience to match it from a database such as this one:
http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/dataframe.htm


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be SN2185 SN2186 or SN287. One obvious problem is these were standard gauge. http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2185.htm
http://translate.google.com/transla....asp?type_type=1&product_id=13&sl=zh-CN&tl=en


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Robb, the links you show are heavier Shays, WUHU says 100 ton. The stack is interesting, I remember seeing one like that. Were they installed on some brand new Shays by LIMA? The cow-catcher suggests export version. Year built is 1909 so one could go through what has been exported then, #58 suggest a major line. Best, Zubi


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet its this one: 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2186.htm 

yes, the prototype was standard gauge.. 
perhaps Wuhu simply decided to regauge the model? 
offer it 1/20.3 scale as a 3-foot gauge model..even though the prototype was standard gauge.. 

Scot


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

1:20.3 is saying its a Chinese engine... course, it could be from the moon at that price and I'm still not gonna be able to afford it... bummer.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Jun 2010 08:57 PM 
I bet its this one: 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2186.htm 

yes, the prototype was standard gauge.. 
perhaps Wuhu simply decided to regauge the model? 
offer it 1/20.3 scale as a 3-foot gauge model..even though the prototype was standard gauge.. 

Scot Scot, it is not. It is a much smaller Shay, 100 ton. And you can see a wealth of features which are different between the two. Best, ZUbi


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 30 Jun 2010 09:29 PM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 30 Jun 2010 08:57 PM 
I bet its this one: 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2186.htm 

yes, the prototype was standard gauge.. 
perhaps Wuhu simply decided to regauge the model? 
offer it 1/20.3 scale as a 3-foot gauge model..even though the prototype was standard gauge.. 

Scot Scot, it is not. It is a much smaller Shay, 100 ton. And you can see a wealth of features which are different between the two. Best, ZUbi


Maybe..you could be right..
but im not proven wrong yet either! 

100 tons = 200,000 pounds..
which would be *larger* than sn-2186..not "much smaller"..
unless they are using one of the different measurements for ton..which is possible..

and I really dont see a "wealth of features" that are different..a see a few minor features that are different.
which could be explained by the prototype photo being the "as built" photo and the model being a later version,
after normal changes over many years..

Does anyone know for a fact that there were 3-foot gauge shays in China?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Some more pieces of the puzzle.. 
still doesnt clinch the prototype of the model though: 



Shipping a Shay to or from China seems fantastic, but it has been done. An Internet search turns up a photo of a Shay working on China's Imperial Peking-Kalgan Railway, apparently around 1909.
http://www.allbusiness.com/governme...116-1.html 

and this page has the photo of the Shay operating in china:

http://www.lw.gov.cn/bzb/enzty/Show...icleID=101

I think the Imperial-Kalgan Railway was standard gauge..although its hard to figure out exactly what line is being talked about here: 

In 1907 this extension was purchased by Imperial Railways of North China and in 1909 the line up-graded to standard gauge with Japanese assistance.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiping_Tramway_and_Imperial_Railways_of_North_China 

Im still thinking its a 1/20.3 model of a large standard gauge Chinese Shay.. 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2185.htm 
http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2186.htm 

could be wrong though..but its the best theory so far!  

Scot


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Scot, WUHU model is a lighter version. It looks lighter. The tender is shorter. The most remarkable difference between both locomotives are the boilers, they are tapered in a different way. Some other features which are not easily changeable is the location of the safety valves is different. WUHU looks like 'as delivered' too. Finally, WUHU is #58 while Imperial Peking-Kalgan Ry Shays you pointed to had #28 and #29 (and sn-2188 had #30). Anyway, we shall soon hear from someone informed, I believe. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS this is the only Shay which satisfies the criteria weight and the year of build that I found in the Shay database: http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2153.htm It is a 3ft prototype! But it is #6 not #58... Looks sweet anyway... Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS this is the only Shay which satisfies the criteria weight and the year of build that I found in the Shay database: http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima2399/sn-2153.htm It is a 3ft prototype! But it is #6 not #58... Looks sweet anyway... Best, Zubi


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I did some research on this at Zubi's request. As stated it is electric. Price is around $3200 not including shipping, customs etc. if you buy 5 or more. I am not sure anyone is importing these into the US. It sounded like an internal Wuhu project and not OEM. If anyone is really interested in these I could put them with my next shipment from China, but I am not a fan of Shays so won't be getting one for myself.

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This is weird.. 
is anyone else seeing my sig photo being the same as Charle's sig photo? 
mine is supposed to the LV logo: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/LVRRflag.gif 

whatever happened, I didnt do it! 
I havent touched any of my photos/files in weeks.. 
something automatic in the system has caused that.. 
weird.. 
im going to check some of my other files! 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For those searching data bases; to my eye the tender truck suggests smaller than 3', maybe a prototype for 30" ga.! 

John


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just out of curiosity... is Chinese standard gauge also 4' 8.5"?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 04 Jul 2010 08:31 AM 
Just out of curiosity... is Chinese standard gauge also 4' 8.5"? 
Yes.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_I got an email while I was away asking if I had any interest in the WuHu Shay. Here's some answers to my subsequent questions:_


Ms Hu,

There are quite a few questions about the prototype, and your description has a few problems. I believe there's a typ you mean "Lima Locomotive Works" not "Liam . ." ? 
Yes, it is Lima, there is a spelling mistake here. 

The description calls it a 4 truck Class D Shay, when it looks like it has 3 trucks, thus making it a Class C ? And I've never seen a Shay described by the 0-2-2-2-0 wheel arrangement, (shouldn't it be 0-4-4-4-0 ?) If anyone did, they would use the classifications used for diesels and electrics, in which case it would be a B-B-B. (3 2-axle trucks driven concurrently.) We usually just call them a '3-truck Shay'.
If so, it should be a 3 truck Class C Shay. And you're right, the wheel arrangement should be 0-4-4-4-0, but in China we usually say axle arrangment as 0-2-2-2-0, so it is a spelling mistake again here. 

My colleagues speculate that it was a standard gauge loco (56.5" gauge,) not narrow gauge. Was the prototype intended for 3' or similar gauge when it reached China, or were the wheels changed?
It's a locomotive which Lima exported to China in narrow gauge, but not standard gauge, so to make it to be G scale ( gauge 45mm ) model , our made scale is 1:20.3 but not 1:32. 

The painted version now on your site has "P. S. Ry" and the number 58. If it was the Beijing - Guishui Railway, then why the "P.S. Ry" ?
Yes, now we call Beijing Guishui Railway, but at that time it is called "Peking Sui Railway", means railway from Beijing to Suiyuan, so we print " P. S. Ry " on the model, this is correct, no mistake. 

Sorry to be so picky, but in 1:20.3 scale we are picky - the ".3" was kept as we are striving for scale models on the 45mm gauge-1 track. If the prototype was a standard gauge loco, then you might call it a 'g-scale" model so that no-one would think it was exact scale ?
Please see my explanation above. I think it should be in exact sacel. 


As mentioned, there are photos of the painted prototype on their web page: 
Bowande.cn WuHu[/b]


----------

